# 2012 / 2013 Trapping season.



## Ruger

Went out today during a snowstorm to check and rescent my trapline. Whew! Thought I was gonna get stuck a few times down in the bottomlands where it turned to a slimy, greasy mud. Climbed the hill to about 7500 feet to where most of my traps are, it was all snow up there and a lot easier to get around. I caught this female today. Hoping that once this storm clears out the critters will get out and do some hunting. I'll keep posting on this thread as the season progresses if anybody wants to follow my season.


----------



## youngdon

Nice catch Ruger, she looks pretty prime.


----------



## 220swift

very nice Ruger, beautiful yote. how much snow did you guys end up with?


----------



## Ruger

220swift said:


> very nice Ruger, beautiful yote. how much snow did you guys end up with?


There's about 8" here at my house and its snowing hard now. Only about 2" where my traps are, but it was snowing when I left.


----------



## catcapper

:thumbsup: Good look'in yote.

You have alot more snow than we have up here.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks

That's a good looking coyote. We have yet to get snow here. We need some moisture, the drought has been terrible here.


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice coyote and want to hear something weird, here in Az we have almost a foot of snow ! LOL


----------



## Ruger

Awoke to about 18 inches this morning.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good, its pretty bad when Az has more snow than Colo or Alaska .


----------



## Ruger

I hear ya, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Coyote Ruger, we just passed the trappers ed class yesterday! But have to wait to get a trapper #, we can't wait, I will post some pics when we get out and trap sometime in Jan. Here is a pic of my daughter yesterday in Sunny Arizona!


----------



## Ruger

azpredator said:


> Nice Coyote Ruger, we just passed the trappers ed class yesterday! But have to wait to get a trapper #, we can't wait, I will post some pics when we get out and trap sometime in Jan. Here is a pic of my daughter yesterday in Sunny Arizona![img=[URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w510/oldtrapper68/2012-12-15151918_zps7e1c807c.jpg%5D]http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w510/oldtrapper68/2012-12-15151918_zps7e1c807c.jpg][/URL]


Great that the class went well. Good luck with the season. Great pic!


----------



## Ruger

Heading out in the morning to check my line. Hope I don't get stuck and I have some fur waiting for me.


----------



## old skunk

good luck and keep warm


----------



## Ruger

Ran the line today, missed cats on 3 different sets. My last stop of the day I connected on this one.


----------



## catcapper

Nice catch Wayne--- now that you got the 1st one out of the way, you can start fill'in the shed with pussycat fur. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet, now that cat will help pay for some gas!


----------



## Mick105

Nice catch! That is a sweet picture too by the way.


----------



## Jonbnks

Great looking bobcat. Glad you were able to catch it.


----------



## Ruger

Went out and checked the traps today. Not a critter waiting in any of them. Horrible, cold weather. Ground blizzard with 40 mph winds. Storms clearing out, so I hope the animals start moving again. Made a few more sets in promising looking spots.


----------



## alclark2

Very nice cat! I like to watch your progress. Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I plan to follow along! Good stuff man.

I am protesting this year. I refuse to sit thru some class to trap. I'm ready to catch some cats but I guess i'm a bit of a rebel. I'll just wait until I move back to Texas I guess and catch those worthless cats.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Chris you should just sell me your cages if your not going to use them. lol. Unless you are giving them away. ;-) I am poor and only have a few traps. :-( you don't want them big cages anyway, all they do is catch Mt. Lion... :-D


----------



## 220swift

Great cat Ruger, keep it going!!


----------



## Ruger

Looking forward to checking the line tomorrow. Had 2 clear, calm nights since the storm moved through. Hoping for a good catch. Plan on pulling a few sets that haven't been producing and moving them to more likely looking areas. The snow has helped a lot by being able to pinpoint areas the critters are moving thru.


----------



## Ruger

Not a durned thing today! Frustrating....


----------



## Mick105

Ruger, its just as frustrating here in Michigan.... We finally got some snow so I'm really hoping that will help me out.....


----------



## Ruger

Mick105 said:


> Ruger, its just as frustrating here in Michigan.... We finally got some snow so I'm really hoping that will help me out.....





Mick105 said:


> Ruger, its just as frustrating here in Michigan.... We finally got some snow so I'm really hoping that will help me out.....


Had cats in 3 of the areas I had traps in, they didnt go up to my sets! Made some new sets in those areas to give em something new to look at when they come back through. Had to reset several traps that were froze down. Good luck Mick105


----------



## Ruger

Starting all over. Not happy with the results I've been getting in the area I've been trapping. I went out this morning before Christmas dinner and pulled my traps. Heading out in the morning to look for greener pastures.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

How's the trapping going? We are just waiting for the trap tags, I ordered them from Larry Finch he is a great guy to deal with, www.larryafinch.com what are you using for the bobcats Ruger? (Lure/Bait), do you use anything for an attractor?, or just lure? I am getting a little restless, we hope to get our traps out by the 4th., we still need some supplies ( cage trapping ) is a bit different than foothold trapping, you need more stuff...


----------



## Ruger

azpredator said:


> How's the trapping going? We are just waiting for the trap tags, I ordered them from Larry Finch he is a great guy to deal with, www.larryafinch.com what are you using for the bobcats Ruger? (Lure/Bait), do you use anything for an attractor?, or just lure? I am getting a little restless, we hope to get our traps out by the 4th., we still need some supplies ( cage trapping ) is a bit different than foothold trapping, you need more stuff...


Its been pretty slow. I found out the area I've been in was trapped last year. I have several different types of lure that I've been using
Heading into the area that I've been wanting to trap. Its just s little further out so I af to wait til I got caught up on work so I'd have the time to do this area


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good luck Ruger persistence will eventually pay off if your dotting your I's and crossing your t's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

So you don't want to say, It's ok lol, I was just wondering, I am going to use a few different kinds to see what will work around here, June's, Graham's, and O'Gorman's, to start. I never trapped cats before so I am not sure what to use...I've heard there is a bunch of guys trapping out here to...


----------



## Ruger

azpredator said:


> So you don't want to say, It's ok lol, I was just wondering, I am going to use a few different kinds to see what will work around here, June's, Graham's, and O'Gorman's, to start. I never trapped cats before so I am not sure what to use...I've heard there is a bunch of guys trapping out here to...


Last year I was doing my best on JC Conner bobcat gland lure. Google em he has alot of good scents and lures. My buddy in Ohio referred them to me. I also use bobcat urine in areas I find scat in. Didn't make any sets today, did alot of scouting, put about 300 miles on my pickup. I wanna check out another area tomorrow and see how that looks before i start setting some steel.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Will do, like is said I am new to cat trapping but I am learning from a guy who has been trapping cats for a long time, he uses cat urine at every set, and two different lures + bait. Try a long distance call lure up high, a food lure and gland lure, don't forget a little urine...


----------



## Ruger

After many miles of scouting, I decided to move my traps into two new areas. Things have started to improve a little. I caught 2 grey foxes earlier this week, sorry wasn't able to get pics. Had a pretty good day today. Have another line to check tomorrow, hope it does good.


----------



## Ruger

How do I keep getting these pictures upside down?


----------



## prairiewolf

That is a pretty good day !!


----------



## Mick105

Next time try turning your computer over when posting


----------



## Ruger

Nothing today, set a couple more traps on some fresh cat tracks.


----------



## 220swift

Great stuff Ruger!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wishen I was there with you!! Brings back a lot of old memories!! Congrats man your livin the dream of a lot of people. Keep it up.


----------



## Ruger

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wishen I was there with you!! Brings back a lot of old memories!! Congrats man your livin the dream of a lot of people. Keep it up.


I feel fortunate to be able to do this. I enjoy it so much and am always learning something.


----------



## Ruger

Been so cold here I thought I'd set em out in the sun for a while to see if I can get em to dry out a little.


----------



## Ruger

Wooohoooo!!!!! Ya don't have ta stand on your head to view the pic!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Progress rather than perfection!! Keepin it simple!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Those all look good but I really like the bobcat on the right !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ruger have you ever tried the Nevada stretch on Bobcat? I am going to try if we ever get some, I picked some rough spots to trap...


----------



## Ruger

The bobcats are nevada stretched. I really like the way they turn out. Fur buyers like it too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet! I never tried it, we need to trap some cats first...


----------



## Ruger

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sweet! I never tried it, we need to trap some cats first...


you'll get em! How many cages do ya have out?


----------



## beavertrapper

Mid of Nov sold a few things at market, boys enjoyed that


----------



## Ruger

Thats a nice pile of fur!


----------



## Ruger

Just had this male yote waiting for me today. Checked out another ridge to see about making some sets. After seeing the lion track I decided not to make any sets on that ridge.


----------



## hassell

Nice pic. Aren't you allowed to trap lion???


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ruger said:


> you'll get em! How many cages do ya have out?


Not enough Ruger...


----------



## Ruger

hassell said:


> Nice pic. Aren't you allowed to trap lion???


not allowed to trap lions. Noy looking forward to turning one loose if I catch one.


----------



## catcapper

Ruger said:


> not allowed to trap lions. Noy looking forward to turning one loose if I catch one.


Come now Wayne--- wheres your sensenof adventure.lol. :hunter4:

awprint:


----------



## Ruger

catcapper said:


> Come now Wayne--- wheres your sensenof adventure.lol. :hunter4:
> Lol, I guarantee you if one does get in my trap I'm calling Fish and Game to come help if they're not interested I'm calling my brothers!
> 
> awprint:


----------



## Ruger

Weather is starting to cooperate a little so I had a little better day. Caught her at a dirthole set.


----------



## prairiewolf

nice cat ! Looks like you drove your truck head first in a hole. LOL


----------



## Ruger

I sure wish I could figure out how to rotate these pictures.


----------



## prairiewolf

Dont ask me ! LOL


----------



## Ruger

Figured it out. My camera quit on me. So I've been using my phone. Its one of those smartphones that changes the screen no matter which way ya turn it. Way smarter than me!


----------



## Ruger

Stonegod said:


> Just turn it like this...


Don't know how ya did that so quick stonegod, took me forever to figure it out


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice kitty Ruger--Grats on a fine Catch--------------------------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet Cat Ruger, so how many does that make?


----------



## bones44

Awesome job Wayne ! My "smartphone does the same thing. I must be gettin old....


----------



## hassell

Thats one fine looking cat, Congrats.


----------



## catcapper

prairiewolf said:


> nice cat ! Looks like you drove your truck head first in a hole. LOL


Good job catch'in that pussycat Wayne. :thumbsup:

Hey--- we all know someone that knows how to park a pickup in a "BIG" hole when he's in Colorado--- I ain't gonna mention any names though.lol. :clapclap:

awprint:


----------



## Ruger

azpredatorhunter said:


> Sweet Cat Ruger, so how many does that make?


Only 3, hoping to start stacking em up.


----------



## beavertrapper

thats really cool cat! maybe some day I can put one of them down.

congrats


----------



## 220swift

nice cat Wayne.....great job!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That's 3 more than me! I am going to check them now, in the dark! Hope I don't run into a Mt. Lion in the dark!


----------



## Ruger

Good luck Az


----------



## Ruger

Got this little yote today. Hopefully by getting him it gives a cat a chance to get in the trap next. Made some dirthole sets in s wash that the critters been hunting thru.


----------



## 220swift

that's a good looking yote Ruger, congrats!


----------



## Ruger

Thanks Mike. Starting to figure out how to do a few things with the pictures, here's a little better picture of the cat I caught the other day.


----------



## 220swift

that's is a better picture, that is a great looking cat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44

Congrats Wayne !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice catches Thanks for sharing--congrats--sb*


----------



## beavertrapper

nice pic of yote..


----------



## Ruger

It worked Dave! After getting some advice and tips from Catcapper on making "loud" dirthole sets I caught this cat today. I caught a cat in this set last week and after sprucing it up with the advice from Catcapper I caught another. Maybe the set is good for 3 cats?


----------



## 220swift

that's awesome Ruger!!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the cat, that's what we're all here for -- to help each other.


----------



## catcapper

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet! Nice going Ruger! I need to get our traps back out! Once you catch something in a set, it makes that set even better...


----------



## beavertrapper

ok whats a "loud" dirthole set and does it work on yotes and fox?


----------



## Ruger

beavertrapper said:


> ok whats a "loud" dirthole set and does it work on yotes and fox?


I dug a hole into a bank about 6" in diameter and about 12" deep. I scattered a fee feathers outside the hole and had some sticking out of the hole. Basically something to catch the cats eye so it goes over to investigate. I've caught foxes that way. I usually have to catch the foxes 1st to give the cats a chance at the set. I imagine it should work on yotes.


----------



## beavertrapper

im gonna hav to try that. awprint:

thanks


----------



## Ruger

Been a pretty slow week, but I thought I'd post a couple of pics from this week. The last pic is of my brother and his fiance yesterday when they went with me to run the line.


----------



## beavertrapper

May be slow but I would take it any time....nice job!!


----------



## hassell

Congrat. on everything,thanks for sharing. Is that a porky or a badger, definitely upset!! HA !!


----------



## Ruger

hassell said:


> Congrat. on everything,thanks for sharing. Is that a porky or a badger, definitely upset!! HA !!


A badger and he was upset.


----------



## hassell

Ruger said:


> A badger and he was upset.


 Figured as much from the hole and the happy face, glasses and face to the screen!! HA !!


----------



## 220swift

good stuff there Wayne, is the weather still a little screwy down your way?


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Wayne, thats areally nice fox.


----------



## Ruger

220swift said:


> good stuff there Wayne, is the weather still a little screwy down your way?


The weather has cleared up, but now it starting to get a little too warm in my opinion. But I'll take what I can get.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Thanks for sharing your trapline----good pic's-sb


----------



## Gknoettgen

Nice fox


----------



## Ruger

2 in 1 set today. From what I could tell I caught the fox 1st and then the coyote came and killed the fox and stepped in my other trap. Come on bobcats!!!!


----------



## DesertGhost

Ruger, I hope you get some of them bobcats! I saw one run across the road today, between Pagosa Springs and Durango. it wasnt a huge cat, but I bet it was 20+ lbs.


----------



## 220swift

nice double Wayne!!


----------



## Ruger

DesertGhost said:


> Ruger, I hope you get some of them bobcats! I saw one run across the road today, between Pagosa Springs and Durango. it wasnt a huge cat, but I bet it was 20+ lbs.


one of the prettiest bobcats I've ever seen was just outside of Pagosa, on my way to work and it was out hunting in front of the King Ranch. No camera to take a picture.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Nice double Ruger------I may have to run a small trapline next year--your bring back a Lot of memories to me--------Good job----Thanks for sharing


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the double, like Skip says, sure brings back memories.


----------



## Gknoettgen

Nice double and I hope the cat is next


----------



## prairiewolf

Thats pretty neat, congrats Wayne !


----------



## Ruger

No bobcats again today. Got this guy another one to help the sheeherder out and maybe next time the set will hold a cat.


----------



## 220swift

nice yote Ruger! is that a Blake & Lamb #3 dls bracelet it's wearing?


----------



## Ruger

220swift said:


> nice yote Ruger! is that a Blake & Lamb #3 dls bracelet it's wearing?


You know I'm not sure, I'll let ya know next time I see it above the ground. It's one I inherited from my dad, he had several different kinds.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice catch Buddy*


----------



## hassell

Right on, Congrats..


----------



## bones44

Nice catches Wayne ! I especially like the double !!!


----------



## beavertrapper

i hav a some time left in my season I may hav to start takin little time off work and get me traps back out for couple weeks....the pics are awesome....nice job


----------



## coyotejon

Very cool double! Wonder if that coyote thought he had lunch there waiting in the trap.


----------



## Ruger

Finally connected on this nice Tom today, made my day!


----------



## Ruger

Oops!!!! Sorry forgot to post the pic.


----------



## prairiewolf

*Nice looking cat ! *I wish we could still use footholds here in Az on public land.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the cat.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*NICE Cat Ruger-----you had a great trapline this year---Good year to be catching them----------sb*


----------



## beavertrapper

sweeeeeeeeet!!! nice cat Ruger!congrats


----------



## Gknoettgen

Good work. Persistence pays off.


----------



## catcapper

:thumbsup: Looks like a pretty good cat Wayne. You gonna post a bellie shot---you know how Don is about pictures.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger

catcapper said:


> :thumbsup: Looks like a pretty good cat Wayne. You gonna post a bellie shot---you know how Don is about pictures.lol.
> you betcha Dave, after I get it turned on the board I'll post a belly shot.
> 
> awprint:


----------



## 220swift

that looks like a real beauty Ruger!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger

Here's a belly shot of the last cat


----------



## DesertGhost

not too shabby! that looks like a DARK cat in this picture. maybe its the lighting. . . but hey, NICE CAT on a stretcher! congrats again!


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice looking cat !


----------



## 220swift

as I thought Ruger, that's a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44

Sure wish we had em in my area. That's a beauty man !


----------



## catcapper

Good job Wayne---that critter has some "big" bellie spots--- buyers drool when they see'em.lol.

The photo of Rugers last cat is a good teach'in tool for some of you guys/gals new to handle'in fur.

This cat was turned just a day ago. If its on the board exactly how you want it---leave it dry for 4-5 days.

Once it has dried a bit---we need to do something about that seam in the fur run'in down the center of the pelt. Wet the fur (bellie side)from the bottom of the pelt all the way up to where the chin hole starts, right down to the hide. Sprinkle borax onto the fur (don't go above the chin hole) and give the fur a good "hand" rubbing/cleaning---kinda like wash'in your hair without a lot of water. With that accomplisted, use a shop vac or compressed air to dry the fur while brush'in it against its natural lay.

NEVER use any HEAT on a UNTANNED HIDE.

Drying the area at the bottom of the chin hole.

You've seem the cheek tuffs on the face of a live bobcat. While brush'in the neck fur forward---try to recreate the cheek tuffs on the sides of the board even with the chin hole. This can help give the buyer the illusion of a wider pelt.

Ha---you guys that are real manly men may have to get your wifes or girlfeiends to do the cheek tuffs. :roflmao:

Once dry--- borax the entire pelt and shake/blow it out good. The resaon behind not wet wasHing the back of the cat is to keep the fur from stand'in much. From what I can see in the picture---his back design will stand out a bit more laid down.

I was gonna talk about proper ship'in methods but---my finger is get'in tired---and I'd be hijack'in Rugers thread.

Again Wayne---he's a good look'in cat---a money maker for sure. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper

this is why i enjoy this site....tons of enlightenment without even asking......catcapper thanks for sharing that info....dont think I would have read that info in any book...thanks again :smile:

by the way beautiful lookin cat!!!!


----------



## Ruger

Thanks Dave! So great to have people on here that share their knowledge.


----------



## Ruger

Had an extremely slow week. Didn't have a critter waiting for me in any of my sets. Made a decision today and pulled my traps on one of my lines. It was over a 200 mile round trip to go out run that line. It was ok to make the trip when I was catching some fur, but when I went down there and didn't bring any fur home, it wasn't very economical. There's a bobcat down there that won the battle. It had eluded me several times (I got to know its track well) . I'd be walking down the little bench I had some sets on and see it's track and I would be thinking "I got em this time ". Nope never did. I moved several sets around trying to give him something new to look at and get his attention. He walked within 5 feet of one of my sets that I figured there would be no way he could turn that down. I was wrong again! I don't believe in trapping an area out, so I figured it was about time to move on. Hopefully he will sire some more litters and maybe in a couple of years I'll go back to that area and set some steel. Anyway I plan on expanding the other line that I have. There's a lot of country out there that I haven't explored yet
It's much closer to home too. I was hoping to go out and explore and make some sets tomorrow, but I had a wheel bearing go out on my truck on the way home today, so I guess I get to play mechanic instead!


----------



## hassell

Ya that's a tough one, never really got skunked checking lines but the area's were fairly plentiful for marten which was the main target. Never trapped out area's either, if the sign was slowing down I'd move to another water shed. Good story.


----------



## Ruger

Still no bobcats the last few days. But here's a couple of reds I've caught the last couple times out.


----------



## beavertrapper

Dude those are sweet pics!!!!!! Love the top one! Nice work....keep it up


----------



## hassell

Way to go, congrats.


----------



## 220swift

very nice Ruger, great looking fox!


----------



## catcapper

Nice look'in fox Wayne---you got me. I've only caught one red fox this season. They're a bit picky on go'in in cages around here. Sure would like to lay some steel again.

Keep that fur a'com'in. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Ruger

catcapper said:


> Nice look'in fox Wayne---you got me. I've only caught one red fox this season. They're a bit picky on go'in in cages around here. Sure would like to lay some steel again.
> 
> Keep that fur a'com'in. :thumbsup: Crazy, earlier this year all I was getting was greys
> 
> Lately, I've been connecting on the reds. Getting ready to head on down to Window Rock AZ so I can get cites tags on a couple of cats, so I can take em auction this weekend.
> 
> awprint:


----------



## Ruger

Here's today's catches.


----------



## hassell

right on, congrats.


----------



## Ruger

Headed off to auction. Wish I had a little more fur piled up, especially cats!


----------



## beavertrapper

Thanks for sharin Ruger....awesome pics


----------



## catcapper

You'll do well on your fur. The cat on the left should be a money maker. All your furs look nice and clean. Talked to a friend in Org. and another in Nv.--- said the cat trap'in was kinda dry this season. That will just push on the market next year. Heck--- I hardly got out this year (good excuse uh.lol.) but cat sign was far and few between--- I only brought in 5 cats. You still have alot of season down on the res.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper

:thumbsup: Thats the start of it SG---theres other things that make a fur a dollar pelt, but the cat on the left draws attention away from the other hides. You got it--- those large spots are killers.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

NO, SG you cant take black paint and make the spots look bigger !! LOL


----------



## catcapper

prairiewolf said:


> NO, SG you cant take black paint and make the spots look bigger !! LOL


 :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## hassell

I don't think spotted rabbits are a big seller.


----------



## huntertibbs

Awesome pictures, especially the reds. I've seen 3 the last few days at the municipal airport, to bad trapping isn't really an option since it's surrounded by high traffic streets. Not sure if shooting them through the fence would be acceptable either lol

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Ruger

My first auction was definitely a learning experience. I learned alot!!!!!! There was some great fur. I averaged $676 on cats, sold 2 reds for $41, didn't get any bids on my yotes(I knew that I didn't have any good yotes, I caught em late in the year and no good white bellies.) I have a buyer that'll take em off my hands in the morning.


----------



## Gknoettgen

Congrats. How much did you top cat bring


----------



## Gknoettgen

Congrats. How much did you top cat bring


----------



## Ruger

Don't really know they were in lots, they didn't break it down for me.


----------



## prairiewolf

Sounds very good to me, what did the one with the big spots bring? oops we must have been posting at same time.


----------



## DesertGhost

Thats pretty good right there. Nicely done. You beat the regional average, cant complain about that!

From the NAFA site for anyone who was wondering what the bobcat sale averages were by region:

Western - $589.08
Northern - $174.96
N. Central - $145.84
Central - $ 77.69
W.Canadian - $457.75
E.Canadian - $187.40


----------



## Ruger

Turned this one on the board today. Thought ya might like a picture of the belly.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Man that's a sweet looking pelt


----------



## catcapper

Hope you can trap a few more before they start slip'in.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper

im truly a little jealous.....and that never happen to me....

congrats!!!!awesome pic...thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## Ruger

I've seen bobcat tracks coming through my property. So I decided to buy a live trap and see if I could catch it before the season ends here in Colorado. I connected on the 2nd night. Lol


----------



## catcapper

Be careful---he looks like a mean one.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sweet Ruger! All you need is a little black spray paint... $$$


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks for sharing your trapline this winter---Great pic's since the start---congrats on your Nice cat catches--------I'd skin that last one :biggrin: he needs skinn'en------------sb*


----------

